# Chrome experiments



## Braveheart (Aug 21, 2009)

Google's Chrome experiments OMG some of these are amazing...anyone developed with javascript and HTML5?


----------



## magibeg (Aug 23, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> Google's Chrome experiments OMG some of these are amazing...anyone developed with javascript and HTML5?



I don't think that the HTML5 standard is set yet. Pretty sure it's just a draft but it's looking pretty incredible already. Competition for Flash and Silverlight it seems.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Aug 23, 2009)

Just tired this with Firefox and it ran smoothly. However, when I did try to re size the window and move it around Firefox Froze then. I managed exit out of it though.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 23, 2009)

Javascript needs to die.  We need a unified web language that handles all aspects of web development.  It also needs to be accelerated by audio cards and video cards (OpenAL and OpenGL support).  And we can't forget the all important ability to multithread page rendering (browser should never, ever freeze).  It also needs to be IPv6 centric in protocol.  HTML5 could do that but I'm not sure that it will.

What we need is WWW 2.0.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 23, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Javascript needs to die.  We need a unified web language that handles all aspects of web development.  It also needs to be accelerated by audio cards and video cards (OpenAL and OpenGL support).  And we can't forget the all important ability to multithread page rendering (browser should never, ever freeze).  It also needs to be IPv6 centric in protocol.  HTML5 could do that but I'm not sure that it will.
> 
> What we need is WWW 2.0.



+1


----------



## magibeg (Aug 26, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> Javascript needs to die.  We need a unified web language that handles all aspects of web development.  It also needs to be accelerated by audio cards and video cards (OpenAL and OpenGL support).  And we can't forget the all important ability to multithread page rendering (browser should never, ever freeze).  It also needs to be IPv6 centric in protocol.  HTML5 could do that but I'm not sure that it will.
> 
> What we need is WWW 2.0.



Well there is some technologies that can sorta work with OpenAL and OpenGL. Not really a very elegant or practical approach though. You can use Java and the LWJGL (light weight java game libraries) and you can use OpenGL through the browser through a java applet. As i said not really good for web browsing but it's still need to see that sorta thing going through a browser at all.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 26, 2009)

I was thinking of making a 3D web browser that interprets and 3D accelerates HTML.  Web pages that have huge images, for instance, move like a snail and there's no reason they should.  I would additionally ignore some tags (like forced image caching) and multi-thread it so the page will assemble itself as you view it.

There's no reason desktop computers shouldn't have 3D accelerated web browsers.


----------



## Braveheart (Sep 14, 2009)

You should...3D multithreaded web browser


----------

